# Saf-T-kut hackzall blade and ferrule cutter



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

http://www.saf-t-kut.com/Brass_Compression_Ring_Remover.html

Just saying that the blades work but are easy to lose. A co-worker bought the ferrule cutter and loves how fast he can swap angle stop out now.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I checked out the video of it , it is a pretty slick tool to have.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

JK949 said:


> http://www.saf-t-kut.com/Brass_Compression_Ring_Remover.html
> 
> Just saying that the blades work but are easy to lose. A co-worker bought the ferrule cutter and loves how fast he can swap angle stop out now.


$43.63 that or $4.50 for this


----------



## express (Nov 22, 2008)

Ron how does that work


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

express said:


> Ron how does that work


You slide it into the tube than use a handle puller to pull the ferrule off.

Mark


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

Ron said:


> $43.63 that or $4.50 for this


so where can i get one ?


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Bayside500 said:


> so where can i get one ?


http://www.hardwareandtools.com/Mas...er-Kit-714-953-by-Cobra-Products-u714953.html


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

ToUtahNow said:


> http://www.hardwareandtools.com/Mas...er-Kit-714-953-by-Cobra-Products-u714953.html


:thumbsup:


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

doesn't pulling the brass ferrule distort the copper? Thats why I think the ferrule splitter is a good option.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

SewerRatz said:


> doesn't pulling the brass ferrule distort the copper? Thats why I think the ferrule splitter is a good option.


Not really but I use a heavy duty puller which works really well. That adapter that is used with the handle puller is junk as far as I am concerned. I have a couple of them laying around and they are fine if you do a couple a year but beyond that you need a more professional tool. In an emergency, an old stem from a PP 4" CC works the same as the adapter.

Mark


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

SewerRatz said:


> doesn't pulling the brass ferrule distort the copper? Thats why I think the ferrule splitter is a good option.


Never had any problems, I use mine often, there not junk like ToUtahNow says they are.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

I have a couple of the little adapters, a couple of the older Pasco and at least one D.O. Smith. They all work but in my opinion, the little adapters are junk if you actually need one for more than a couple of times per year. There is zero advantage of the little adapters over an old PP stem from a repair. 

Mark


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

ToUtahNow said:


> I have a couple of the little adapters, a couple of the older Pasco and at least one D.O. Smith. They all work but in my opinion, the little adapters are junk if you actually need one for more than a couple of times per year. There is zero advantage of the little adapters over an old PP stem from a repair.
> 
> Mark


I have had mine for years, to works like it was new out of the package. I replace angles stops all the time, it is a good tool.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Ron said:


> I have had mine for years, to works like it was new out of the package. I replace angles stops all the time, it is a good tool.


The problem I see with the little adapters is the arms on the puller have a tendency to spread apart when you have a stop which is really difficult. The solution is to try to hold the two arms from spreading while you turn the screw of the handle puller. If you pay a little extra to buy the puller designed for the adapter it is not as bad. With the Pasco and the D. 0. Smith pullers there are no loose arms to contend with making them more efficient.

Mark


----------



## kentdmo (Dec 15, 2008)

alot depends on how tight they cranked down on the angle valve when they put it on


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Saw these at the trade show. Wasn't too impressed. Biggest reason is they left a noticiable groove in the copper where the blade bit down. I also believe the tool was 20 at the trade show. Also never be able to use one to change out an angle stop. The angle stops I've seen installed and the way I install them, put the nut up against the escutcheon plate. No copper showing. This wouldn't allow for the tool to be used.


----------



## robthaplumber (Jan 27, 2010)

I use a t-handle ferrule puller. Its only a 1/2" but its great for pulling stops. Had it for 10 yrs. or so now.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

gear junkie said:


> Saw these at the trade show. Wasn't too impressed. Biggest reason is they left a noticiable groove in the copper where the blade bit down. I also believe the tool was 20 at the trade show. Also never be able to use one to change out an angle stop. The angle stops I've seen installed and the way I install them, put the nut up against the escutcheon plate. No copper showing. This wouldn't allow for the tool to be used.



I used mine today, no mark on the pipe. The nut was also butt up against the escutcheon, I cut it out with tin snips, push the nut back into the drywall, and clipped the ferrule quick and easy. Replace escutcheon, tighten new angle stop, wham! bam!


----------



## mialle30 (May 10, 2010)

Will it fit in a laundry box?


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

The tool's dimensions are quite compact, I'm sure it would fit but I'll get a tape on it when I get back to work.


----------



## fhrace (Sep 7, 2009)

i use a channel locks


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

I open up the wall and install a new stub-out, tools like this bring the bottom line down. BOOOOO

kinda looks mickey mouseish :blink:


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

I used to use channellocks, not anymore. Channi's work fine if the ferrule is compliant. If not, the backup plan was the tiny tim saw which there is always barely enough room to use anyway. After trying not to nick the pipe, install new angle sop and pray for no drips.

Or you could just cut if off from the get go.

Greenplum, you do you own drywall repairs?


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

express said:


> Ron how does that work


You take it out of the plastic package and throw it straight into the trash can. They work very well in that application.








Paul


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

JK949 said:


> http://www.saf-t-kut.com/Brass_Compression_Ring_Remover.html
> 
> Just saying that the blades work but are easy to lose. A co-worker bought the ferrule cutter and loves how fast he can swap angle stop out now.




I can't believe how different plumbing is in different parts of the country. I have to assume that we are talking about compression stops on a copper stub out. In all the plumbing I have done never did I install a compression stop on a lavatory, toilet, or any kind of sink. All valves in the work we did were installed on nipples with lug ells fastened in the walls. When I encounterd other valves, usually they were the solder on type with the extension tubes. Hell we never even used soft copper out of the ground. [after the main stop].


----------

